# Vector File - Bora



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get hold of the Campagnolo Bora vector file?

I've got some Bora's I want to replace the stickers but I want to do them in a different colour. The signwriter / sticker guy needs the Vector file.

Can anyone help please?


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

If you can find a hi-res JPG, Trace4Less.com will convert it for you. (Really, they are pretty good and it doesn't have to be hi-res, but its cheaper if it is)


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

Try these from our team homapage: http://www.pellossalo.fi/content/uploads/files/1290615732Bora-fustella.eps
http://www.pellossalo.fi/content/uploads/files/1290615732Bora-fustella.pdf

Unfortunenatly these are not Bora Ultra files.ut:


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Tumppi said:


> Try these from our team homapage: http://www.pellossalo.fi/content/uploads/files/1290615732Bora-fustella.eps
> http://www.pellossalo.fi/content/uploads/files/1290615732Bora-fustella.pdf
> 
> Unfortunenatly these are not Bora Ultra files.ut:


Very nice Tumppi, thanks for sharing. I have thought of making color-coordinated stickers for my Campa wheels, these may just be perfect for a small project!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Repped !


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Tumppi said:


> Try these from our team homapage: http://www.pellossalo.fi/content/uploads/files/1290615732Bora-fustella.eps
> http://www.pellossalo.fi/content/uploads/files/1290615732Bora-fustella.pdf
> 
> Unfortunenatly these are not Bora Ultra files.ut:


Is it just me or are both the above sites down?


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Tumppi said:


> Try these from our team homapage: http://www.pellossalo.fi/content/uploads/files/1290615732Bora-fustella.eps
> http://www.pellossalo.fi/content/uploads/files/1290615732Bora-fustella.pdf
> 
> Unfortunenatly these are not Bora Ultra files.ut:


Is it just me or are both the above sites down?


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

T-Dog said:


> Is it just me or are both the above sites down?


There were down a moment, try now. I was doing some moderator work.


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks so much for this, I appreciate it heaps!!


----------

